# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  هل يتجه العقار الكويتي نحو أزمة حادة؟

## eqtsadcom

كشف تقرير الاستقرار المالي الذي يصدره بنك الكويت المركزي عن أرقام حديثة للقطاع المصرفي وانكشافاته على مختلف القطاع.وبرز القطاع العقاري، من خلال التقرير، كأحد القطاعات التي تشهد ضغوطا متتالية، إذ يعيش القطاع تراجعا للسنة الثالثة على التوالي بعد 5 سنوات متتالية من النمو الإيجابي خلال الفترة بين الأعوام من 2010 حتى 2014.
وأظهر التقرير أن التسهيلات الائتمانية المصرفية لقطاع العقار تقلصت بنسبة 3.4% في العام 2016 بسبب استمرار تباطؤ سوق العقار. كما بين أن إجمالي انكشاف البنوك على قطاع العقار بكل أنواعه وصل إلى نصف المحفظة الائتمانية للبنوك، وهو أعلى بكثير من مبلغ 9.1 مليار دينار الممنوح مباشرة للعقار.ويرى المركزي أن هناك انكشافا ثلاثي الأبعاد للبنوك على العقار، متمثلة في القروض والضمانات والاستثمارات، واعتبر أن التراجع الحاد في أسعار العقار سيكون اختبارا جديا لمقاومة البنوك للأزمات، لكنه استبعد في موضع آخر هذا الانخفاض الحاد.وشهد معدل القروض غير المنتظمة في قطاع العقار والإنشاءات زيادة ملحوظة من 2.4% في عام 2015 إلى 3.2% في عام 2016. وللمرة الأولى في السنوات الثماني الأخيرة يتراجع فيها الائتمان الممنوح لقطاع العقار والإنشاءات بنحو 1.7% في عام 2016.وحسب بيانات "المركزي" فقد عمدت البنوك إلى تخفيض انكشافها في ضوء التراجع الذي شهده سوق العقار.وقد تراجعت مبيعات القطاعين السكني والاستثماري بنسبة 30.3% و33.4% على التوالي، في حين ارتفعت المبيعات في القطاع التجاري بنسبة 26.3%.وكشف البيانات أن التراجع في القطاع السكني يعود جزئيا إلى زيادة المعروض من الوحدات السكنية من قبل الحكومة، مع زيادة في الطلب على الوحدات الصغيرة.كما انخفضت حصة القروض العقارية من إجمالي محفظة القروض البنكية بشكل طفيف من 21.5% إلى 20.6% خلال عام 2016.

----------

